

Management Nightmare - Company runs with 5 CEOs - sparknlaunch12
http://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/4-reasons-why-you-need-multiple-ceos.html

======
antidoh
Five? Wouldn't that make at least for of the "EOs" rather than CEOs?

"Each of the five CEOs oversees a different area..."

Or SVPs?

------
yashchandra
I used to work for a really large company that had Global CEOs, regional CEOs,
Global SVPs, regional SVPs..u get the picture. I always wondered why but may
be I am stupid.

